# Rip Amphritite...



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Rest in peace little Amphritite. I feel sorry for her. I think she was beaten to death by another female... She was beat up this morning and I separated her 
and floated her in a bowl, but her bowl sunk. :-( She was small and pretty weak all along, but I thought she'd be okay... RIP Amphritite, RIP.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Sorry to hear this  Rip


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear Bettaman


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear that this happened Betta Man. RIP


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

She died a while ago. I got another female last friday and named her memoria (meaning, in memory of in latin). She's really strong and is aggressive too.


----------

